# Nothing funnier than dumb criminals



## Zenon (Dec 23, 2017)

A camera store that I buy from in Canada was broken into and lots of gear was stolen. The dummies put an ad in Kijiji (buy and sell) site and got busted by the police the who answered the ad and met them at a mall. hehe

Stolen Hasselblad Gear Reunited with The Camera Store


----------

